# 13 mo old pee errors



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

New to our home is a 13 month old GSD. Partially trained. Very sweet nature, intact male. Perfect on a leash on a walk. Has been with us for less than a week and there have been 3 pees on the hardwood floor. Today he had just been outside and had a long pee about 10 min earlier. He was playing with his kong and just walked to the middle of the room and peed. I was right there! He had on the e collar which he has been trained on so he got a little jolt (I saw him react). Then he went to his crate. We lost our 12 yo GSD only about 3 days before finding this dog. It was just odd timing, happened faster than we expected. I did thoroughly vacuum and wash all balls, toys beds before the new guy (Zorro) came home with us. Could he be marking? How do I teach him to ask to go out? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You start all over again, treating him as you would treat a puppy. Watch like a hawk, keep him leashed or tethered, crate him when you can't watch.
Vet check for UTI might be in order. Did he lift his leg?

And please don't zap him for peeing. That is an incorrect use of an e-collar, and teaches him nothing. Might even make him associate peeing with the zap.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK whomever had him before was, I think, out of line using an e collar on a dog that young. Put it away.
Then have him vet checked for an UTI. 
If he has no UTI, then handle like an 8 week old as advised by Sunflowers


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you both. The e collar is not my choice but he was trained on it and I am trying to stay consistent. Husband said same thing about e collar and peeing. Will def see about the uti, thanks.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

No he hasn't lifted his leg yet. What does that indicate?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Doesn't look as if he was house trained very well, does it?
So does it make sense to try and stay "consistent"?

Build a bond with the dog. Give him house freedom only when he earns it.
Research the correct use of an e collar or get rid of it and train the dog. Whoever gave him up probably used that thing with no clue, and when they got bad results they dumped the dog.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Is he wearing the ecollar inside the house all the time as well? Do you know for certainty how he was trained on it and for what reasons?

Potty training can usually be taught easily without an e-collar, especially on a 13 months old. The punishment thru e-collar is excessive in my opinion.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

We got him from a very reputable trainer. The e collar has helped a couple of times when he ran from me in the back yard and when he kept going to dig in my garden after being told no. I don't keep it on all the time and I try to keep it as low as possible. I appreciate the feedback. I am prob guilty of love too much train too little, but I am trying to be firm. When you say give him house freedom when he earns it, does that mean keeping him in his crate or on a leash with me?


----------



## Michele Maxcy (Jan 3, 2014)

When Willow came to live with us at 9 months, she had a few accidents, in the kitchen. My thought was for one she did not know us at all, she did not know the house and had no clue at what door etc. as to ask to go out. I started from scratch with her and it only took a short while for her to get things sorted out. Willow responds best to calm quite commands and lots of love and of course treats. We use the "Nothing in Life is Free" method with her and it has been working well. She is now 14 months old and has strongly bonded to the family. We do still crate her at night.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

He is obviously not house trained and you should start house training today. When he's in the house running free, don't
take your eyes off him. Watch his body language and try to catch him before goes. The second he looks like he's going to 
to pee or whatever throw a NO at him in the form of a verbal brick and immediately take him outside until he goes, the second
he starts to pee or whatever outside, lavishly praise him like it's the greatest thing in the world with lots of "good puppy". 
Anytime he goes #1 or #2 outside you should lavishly praise him . You should also take him out every 15 minutes or
so where you lavishly praise him when he does his business.

13 months old is in no way to young for an e-collar to be properly used. But I would suggest at this time using NO in the form
of a verbal brick in it's place.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Only thing I would change to Deno's post is the "verbal brick" - I'd just use an "oops" and move him outside. The "oops" wouldn't be loud or dramatic. 
Rather than leaving him loose and keeping an eye on him, you might want to try leashing him to you instead. (I was not very successful with either method with the last pup... Took forever to house train.)

I think your "reputable" trainer was a little nuts to slap an ecollar on a youngster.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks. He is now either attached to me or closed in the kitchen with me or in his crate. We'll see how it goes.


----------

